# I need Help Please



## Mr Airplane Builder (Dec 14, 2012)

I am building an airplane, a full size one, 2-place and I need to either have someone make some parts for me or I need to build an inexpensive DIY CNC router to make these wood parts myself. Does anyone out there have a minute to help me? I have never been on a forum before - I'm not even sure I'm soing this right. Thanks.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

welcome. the learning curve and expense of building your own cnc machine just for a few parts might not be worth the effort if you can find someone to make them for you.

do they really need to be made by a cnc machine, or could they be made by hand? 

how many parts do you need made, and do you already have them defined in a way that cnc software can read?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Henry.

That sounds like a long time project.

Another "spruce goose"......


----------



## denniswoody (Dec 11, 2011)

*More info needed*

Some drawings and dimensions would be helpful.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Henry, Welcome to the Router Forums. You will very likely get your question answered herein, but with the upcoming holidays it may take a few days. Numerous members are involved in the "Home Made CNC" business, other members own these, additional members have purchased commercial CNC machines and there are also a lot of people to bounce ideas off of. I am in the metro Atlanta, Georgia area and simply have vendors that make things for me often using Computer-Numerically Controlled equipment. In some cases these guys are able to import drawings that I have created in AutoCAD and exported into stereo-lithography (.stl) format. Still other vendors recreate my stuff in a language compatible to their unique setup. CNC parts can be made of wood or metal or a wide variety of composites, but usually an operator / machine has a preferential media.
In my opinion, space and demand constraints make it unreasonable for me to purchase this equipment, but rather; I simply outsource the work to people who use it daily - my demands are not that high. I hope this helps! Be smart, do your homework and be safe!


----------



## rich6467 (Mar 30, 2010)

Please go to the EAA (Exp Aircraft Assoc) site and they can help you at any level.


----------



## Mr Airplane Builder (Dec 14, 2012)

Thank you, Chris, James, Rich, Otis & Dennis for replying! (I've never been on a forum before - I hope it's okay to do a "mass reply" like this.) I have been a memeber of the EAA for 36+ years now and have helped others build 8 airplanes - this one is for me! I have drawn plans for the parts I would like cut from MDF 3/4 inch sheet in AutoCAD format (actually DXF) and the longest part is around 42 inches by 10 inches - altho it would be acceptable to make it in two pieces if it had to be. If anyone knows someone with a CNC router close by to me (Rock Hill, SC) please let me know - I have reviewed several websites about building your own CNC unit, and even though my professional area of expertise is electronis and more specifically, robotics, it is still a major undertaking to construct one of these, especially in the 4' x 8' format I would really want. Why? Because I have 6 adult shildren who have expressed an interest in also building my aircraft design for themselves and several friends who might! Thanks for your comments, guys - I think this forum is going to be a huge help to me - hope I can return the favor!


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

I think if you have the desire to build your own CNC Machine you should do it. I have built several from plans and designed one of my own. 

I recommend the Joes CNC Evolution, the CNC Router Parts CRP4896 and the Mechmate as the machines to build. 

Welcome to Joe'sCNC.com
CNCRouterParts
MechMate CNC Router - Build your own with our detailed plans

Each of these can be built by a motivated person. The fastest I have seen a Joes CNC machine built is 13 days (he had no life). Expect to take MUCH longer.

Expect to spend between $2k-$10 depending on your choice. A really nice machine can be built for about $3k. Expect to spend another $700-$2000 for software.

Bill


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

Call Shopbot and see if they could do a demo cut for you while you watch. They may also have someone in or near your town to demo their machine. They get a finders fee if you buy a shopbot after they show you a demo.


----------

